# When they came... They came to Sumo...



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

Hi all,

A few people know however we havent had time to let people know what we are upto with the D1 boys etc. Sumo is helping the D1 Corporation ( organisers of the official D1 Series ) and also Video Option with various projects including the recent arrival of the Top Secret V35 GTR. Here are some pictures off my camera :

Outside our workshop a couple of nights ago :

Cars from left to right :

Top Secret V35 GTR
Kazama's Kei Office S15 D1 car
Blitz ER34 D1 Skyline
Signal Auto S13 D1 Car
Apex'i FD RX7 D1 car
Top Secret S15 D1 car
Sumo Power 350Z Drift car
Sumo Power Evo 8 Bullet Time Attack Car
Sumo Power Civic Type R EP3
Sumo Power R34 GTR
Sumo Power EA 350Z
Sumo Power GDB STI Impreza









In the workshop :















Kazama working on his S15 at Sumo









Top Secret Driver Miki on the Dyno with Guy









And the V35 ( you can see at Max Power this weekend with Mr Nagata )
















The D1 boys will be putting on a full D1 show at Silverstone this 2nd October, check www.d1gp.co.uk for details. We have loads more pictures, I will try to post some more up shortly.


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

Some place you got there Andy :smokin:


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Andy,
Now that the cats out the bag, I'd like to thank you publicly for the oppertunity to spend some time with these cars. The photo pales by comparison to being up close and personal with the real thing, these cars are built to be used, purposeful, and are certainly no trailer queens.

It was a pleasure to be welcomed into your workshop, and I hope to have the oppertunity to return your hospitality sometime in the future. 

Next time we decide to hit town (Oh, I'll just invite a JUN Official says Andy) I'll be sure to have some clean kit with me, much less embarrasing, and we can go dancing.


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Very nice  

Is that a Nissan Figaro I spy on the right side of pic 1? 

Is that going to be the new Sumo demo car


----------



## DRAGON (Nov 12, 2003)

How can I get to see the D1 Apexi FD in the flesh? Where are they on display?


----------



## CorollaRWD (Nov 21, 2004)

Wow


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

Andy, 

not a bad selection of 'big boys toys'

is it true that you still leave the workshop key under the second flowerpot on the left .... just in case I'm not doing anything at the weekend !

will you and Rob be at Brands tomorrow ?

Robbie


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Cars*

Hi,

Jase, no problemo, now we are up and running half professionally we can welcome visitors finally!, although we'd like to see less scots 

Figaro : Thats Debbies car ( works at Sumo )

In the Flesh : They will all be at Max Power this weekend if you go, both in the live area and inside, failing that, watch Top Gear on Aug 7th and you will see them being featured.

Robbie : Yep, I will be, with my GTR, see you tomorrow morning 

Andy


----------



## Nismoalex (Sep 24, 2003)

Truly Awesome... Well done guys


----------



## Circusmonkey (Jul 6, 2004)

Top pics. :smokin: :smokin: 

Anyone know if the Top Secret V35 GTR is fully tuned/mapped(running 100% after that is was not fully done at Tas) and have it done any runs at any circuit etc yet?

Thanks


----------



## John Mc (Jan 27, 2005)

I like Jason saw these cars in the flesh at Sumpower, Andy kindly let me have a wander round whilst I was there. I was like a little school boy in a toy shop  

The Apexi FD is truly amazing :smokin: 

Cheers

John


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*V35*



Circusmonkey said:


> Top pics. :smokin: :smokin:
> 
> Anyone know if the Top Secret V35 GTR is fully tuned/mapped(running 100% after that is was not fully done at Tas) and have it done any runs at any circuit etc yet?
> 
> Thanks


Its fine


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

The top pic looks like the scene from 2 fast 2 furious!  lol
maybe you should make a movie with the sumo cars in it.........  

Andy.


----------



## stevenh (Oct 18, 2004)

awesome pics there like am lovin it


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Me again from the Honda R fourm.

Can i have a job at your shop?


----------



## stew-s (Sep 16, 2004)

its like a supermodel parade, only better, with more 'woody' potential.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Forgot to put this in original post.

My little bro actually took on Sumo Power,and beat them  .

This was after the D1 guys from Japan came back,and Sumo had the hulo hoop competition on.
My bro took on Jack's mom,didn't know her name,and won  .

Andy:Might remember me,had a red hooded top on,and a black NY cap.
Me and my bro had our picture taken with the Sumo D1 car,and also got the cap that my bro won signed by Ken and also Kuniaki.
Then also had a t-shirt signed by Ken again  .


----------



## blobsta (Jun 28, 2002)

That first pic looks like my drive if i win the lottery  :smokin: 


Do you always pose like that andy







  


ok im insanly jealous.... 


fantastic looking machines nice pics :smokin:


----------



## Pavlo (Sep 12, 2002)

I'll second that. I can appreciate it wasn't easy or cheap to do, and took the right sort of last sumurai to get them over.

Paul



JasonO said:


> Andy,
> Now that the cats out the bag, I'd like to thank you publicly for the oppertunity to spend some time with these cars. The photo pales by comparison to being up close and personal with the real thing, these cars are built to be used, purposeful, and are certainly no trailer queens.
> 
> It was a pleasure to be welcomed into your workshop, and I hope to have the oppertunity to return your hospitality sometime in the future.
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Awesome photo's what a great sight  


Nagata San had the V35 going sideways round the nec earlier amazing.


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

OMG! 

Pass the Kleenex please 

:smokin:


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Great shots Andy - I'd been wondering who was going to be receiving all the Top Secret cars but I didn't want to spoil the surprise.
Are you going on the next part of the V35s trip ?


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*V35*



Bean said:


> Great shots Andy - I'd been wondering who was going to be receiving all the Top Secret cars but I didn't want to spoil the surprise.
> Are you going on the next part of the V35s trip ?


Hi mate,

It was supposed to happen this week however the car arrived too late to arrange, so its next week now. Rob is arranging all that stuff, I wont be around to see it   The car is at Max Power / NEC this weekend on display along with the D1 cars.

Anyone interested to meet Nagata should get themselves to the NEC this weekend, he's doing an autograph session too.

Andy


----------



## neilstafford (Apr 3, 2005)

*hello boys*

sweet photos gents,very impressive!!!!! do us a favour,i'm doing a night run in the truck tonight  ,gotta pick up a load from surrey quays,and take it too canterbury,so if 1 of you wouldn't mind getting up early  ,say 430-5am,i'll pop by and have a nose  . yeah right


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Andy Barnes said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> It was supposed to happen this week however the car arrived too late to arrange, so its next week now. Rob is arranging all that stuff, I wont be around to see it   The car is at Max Power / NEC this weekend on display along with the D1 cars.
> 
> ...


Hope all goes well for them - and good luck with your own continued success.


----------

